# Roomette 20



## Bob Emae (Sep 26, 2017)

I purchased online for Texas Eagle and was assigned roomette #20. I wasn't able to find it in the car layouts I've seen online. When there are more than one sleeper car, does the numbering of the rooms continue? Would #s 16+ be in the second sleeper car? Train newbie...I appreciate any assistance. Thanks!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 26, 2017)

Bob Emae said:


> I purchased online for Texas Eagle and was assigned roomette #20. I wasn't able to find it in the car layouts I've seen online. When there are more than one sleeper car, does the numbering of the rooms continue? Would #s 16+ be in the second sleeper car? Train newbie...I appreciate any assistance. Thanks!


Room #20 is in the Crew Sleeper on a Superliner, aka the Transdorm, right behind the baggage car.

There are many pluses and a few minuses to this but generally it's an excellent way to travel on a Train.

There are many threads,on this topic here on AU, please,Google and read them, excellent info!


----------



## Ryan (Sep 26, 2017)

No, the rooms are numbered the same from car to car. There is also a car number that tells you where you are in the train.

Room 20 is in the trans-dorm, which is partially rooms sold to the public and partially rooms for the crew. It is also unique in that it has a high level connection to the adjacent car on one end (for the rest of the train) and a low level on the other (for the baggage car).

There are diagrams online, hopefully someone will share of this isn’t enough for you to get one (on my phone currently)...


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Sep 26, 2017)




----------



## TJGagliardo (Sep 26, 2017)

http://www.craigmashburn.com/images/amtrak-diagram-superliner-transitionsleeper.jpg

Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2017)

Thank you, all, for the replies and links. I did find the car # 2232 on my reservation. I'm looking forward to my first train ride.


----------



## Dakota 400 (Sep 27, 2017)

No shower available in the transdorm car?


----------



## PVD (Sep 27, 2017)

I will be in 2232 on 11-5 out of Dallas. The shower is downstairs on the version illustrated. There a couple of different versions of the downstairs on a trans dorm but that doesn't change the upstairs too much, except that there a some that do have an upstairs shower. Showers are downstairs on the regular sleeper also. Enjoy.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 28, 2017)

In fact there are some transdorms that have Three Showers, One downstairs and Two Upstais with one exclusively for Crew use and the other for paying passengers.

There are combined with toliets in some of the units.


----------



## Mike816 (Aug 3, 2022)

Is the roomette the same size as the regular Superlinwrs?

Amtrak sent me an email today changing me to this car on the eastbound California Zephyr in a few weeks


----------



## PVD (Aug 3, 2022)

yes


----------

